# Aspirin Mask?



## starnight (Jul 28, 2004)

I've heard a lot of people (and i mean a LOT) talk about using aspirin masks, and i have a few questions: 1) How do you make it? 2) What are the effects/benefits of using it? 3) Won't using the aspirin on a regualr basis have adverse effects on the skin? Sorry for being a bit clueless but it's been bugging me for a while!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jul 28, 2004)

the aspirin mask is *the best* because its so cheap, and its extremely effective. aspirin is salicylic acid and acetic acid- a BHA. it chemically exfoliates the skin, which is much more effective than manual exfoliation, because its more gentle and even. it makes your skin very soft, and help to get rid of blackheads and clogged pores. take about 4 uncoated aspirin (coated are fine, but they take longer to dissolve) and mix them into a paste with a bit of water in your hand. the paste will be crumbly, not creamy. apply it to your entire face. some people wait until it dries and starts to flake off, but i just rub it on and rinse it right off. you can do it every day if you rinse it off right away, or you can do it a few times a week. its on your skin for such a short amount of time that a negligible amount of aspirin is absorbed.


----------



## Laura (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, i was just about to write out the recipe but saw Halo got there before me. Its fabulous. I dont use it often though coz ASPIRIN's are so dam expensive here in Ireland. I paid 5 euro for my last 12 pack!!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jul 28, 2004)

say what??? 5 euro for 12? thats insane! i can get a bottle of 100 for a bit over a dollar. people here dont generally take aspirin as a pain killer, because it hard on the stomach and other things work much better.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 28, 2004)

There must be something with Europe and aspirin, because a friend of mine in Belgium has difficulty getting aspirin. Her husband occasionally travels to the US and he brings aspirin home for her. So wierd!

Originally Posted by *haloinrverse* say what??? 5 euro for 12? thats insane! i can get a bottle of 100 for a bit over a dollar. people here dont generally take aspirin as a pain killer, because it hard on the stomach and other things work much better.


----------



## allisong (Jul 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *haloinrverse* the aspirin mask is *the best* because its so cheap, and its extremely effective. aspirin is salicylic acid and acetic acid- a BHA. it chemically exfoliates the skin, which is much more effective than manual exfoliation, because its more gentle and even. it makes your skin very soft, and help to get rid of blackheads and clogged pores. take about 4 uncoated aspirin (coated are fine, but they take longer to dissolve) and mix them into a paste with a bit of water in your hand. the paste will be crumbly, not creamy. apply it to your entire face. some people wait until it dries and starts to flake off, but i just rub it on and rinse it right off. you can do it every day if you rinse it off right away, or you can do it a few times a week. its on your skin for such a short amount of time that a negligible amount of aspirin is absorbed. Wanting to add to what Halo was saying..While this is great for exfoliating and diminishing black heads it's not something you want to do everyday as it can be too harsh..I usually do an asprin mask once a week..Some people can tolerate twice a week but I wouldn't recommend anymore then that as it could be extremely drying/irritating


----------



## Californian (Jul 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *starnight* I've heard a lot of people (and i mean a LOT) talk about using aspirin masks, and i have a few questions:
1) How do you make it?

2) What are the effects/benefits of using it?

3) Won't using the aspirin on a regualr basis have adverse effects on the skin?

Sorry for being a bit clueless but it's been bugging me for a while!

Don't worry, I didn't know what an aspirin mask was either. I just thought you took aspirin for pain until I came here!


----------



## Shoediva (Aug 11, 2004)

Never heard of an aspirin mask either! BUT lately I have been really breaking out so I'll try anything. Thanks for the info!


----------



## allisong (Aug 11, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Rosebud* I read somewhere that using aloe vera gel instead of water is a great way to use the aspirin mask. I tried this last a few days ago and it's quite nice! Yes, mixing the aspirin with aloe is a great idea but I recommend using pure aloe either straight from the garden or from the health food store..none of this cheap gel they sell at the local grocery stores sun care ailse


----------



## Laura (Aug 12, 2004)

Or i heard another recipe where you use HONEY instead of water or aloe vera!! Yuck, imagine applying honey to your face


----------



## starnight (Aug 12, 2004)

honey is supposed to be quite beneficial to your skin. i use face masks with honey in them all the time and definitely have noticed an improvement


----------



## sapphirelady (Sep 4, 2004)

I love the aspirin mask, it makes my skin incredibly soft and with regular use really helps control blackheads. I use it 2x week. I buy a big bottle (200) at the dollar store and it lasts forever. SO cheap *and *effective, who can beat that??


----------



## Californian (Sep 4, 2004)

Originally Posted by *sapphirelady* I love the aspirin mask, it makes my skin incredibly soft and with regular use really helps control blackheads. I use it 2x week. I buy a big bottle (200) at the dollar store and it lasts forever. SO cheap *and *effective, who can beat that?? I wonder if it is something that might be good for someone who is say.... 33 years old? Hey, I may be 33, but I really act 12.


----------



## allisong (Sep 4, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* I wonder if it is something that might be good for someone who is say.... 33 years old? Hey, I may be 33, but I really act 12.








Ry...You should really give it a try..Just got threw doing one a few minutes ago and my face is so smooth,pores are smaller,no flakies..Love it.


----------



## sapphirelady (Sep 5, 2004)

Californian, I just turned 33 last month and have been using it for over a year. If your skin is a little on the sensitive side, try adding Dermalogica's daily microexfoliate to it. I got this tip from a great gal on another message board I frequent. And in our neverending quest to look young and beautiful, the most important thing to remeber is to stay young at heart!!


----------



## Californian (Sep 5, 2004)

Originally Posted by *allisong* Ry...You should really give it a try..Just got threw doing one a few minutes ago and my face is so smooth,pores are smaller,no flakies..Love it. I certainly think I oughtta!tx




Ry


----------



## Luvable_D (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi all. I act like I'm 15



but am really 39, and I heard about the aspirin mask as well. I tried it but wasn't sure I used it right. I put about 6 tablets with a little water and put it on my face, it looked like I can't explain exactly what, but I didn't see a difference at all. Maybe I put too much water and was runny instead of like a paste. Should I try it again differently. Thanks in advance.

Doris

Originally Posted by *Californian* I wonder if it is something that might be good for someone who is say.... 33 years old? Hey, I may be 33, but I really act 12.


----------



## allisong (Sep 6, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Luvable_D* Hi all. I act like I'm 15



but am really 39, and I heard about the aspirin mask as well. I tried it but wasn't sure I used it right. I put about 6 tablets with a little water and put it on my face, it looked like I can't explain exactly what, but I didn't see a difference at all. Maybe I put too much water and was runny instead of like a paste. Should I try it again differently. Thanks in advance.

Doris

Hi Luvable..Welcome to MuT..You definitely need to try this again..You don't need alot of water..The asprin disolves with the minimal..For 6 asprin you don't need but maybe an 1/8 tsp..It should be slightly paste like..alittle on the runny side is fine..


----------



## Luvable_D (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks Alli I'll definitely try it again.


----------



## marijanie (Jul 27, 2007)

I have been using the aspirin mask every other day for a week now. My skin is really bad, zits, blackheads and redness on the cheeks. The aspirin mask has really helped clear it all up (even the redness, yay!)

My question is though...should I keep doing it every other day? Is it going to start affecting me negatively? My skin seems to be able to take a lot of um..abuse? lol


----------

